# Deca/Anavar cycle?



## flvflv (Jan 27, 2012)

Thinking of doing a deca/anavar cycle, because of low side effects with reasonable, semi-permanent gains and also availability.
SOmething like this :
200mg/week deca 8 weeks
40 mg/day anavar last 4 weeks 
I'm kind of limited, so,I would like to know your guys' thoughts on this. Many thanks guys!


----------



## PRIDE (Jan 27, 2012)

Stats, cycle history, etc?


----------



## jamie90 (Jan 28, 2012)

flvflv said:


> Thinking of doing a deca/anavar cycle, because of low side effects with reasonable, semi-permanent gains and also availability.
> SOmething like this :
> 200mg/week deca 8 weeks
> 40 mg/day anavar last 4 weeks
> I'm kind of limited, so,I would like to know your guys' thoughts on this. Many thanks guys!



I wouldn't run a cycle like this.  I would get some Test as my base.


----------



## rennybig (Jan 30, 2012)

Grab some test if you can, and run it something like this

week 1 - 400mg deca + 1000mg sust say
week 2-8 - 200mg deca + 500mg sust
week 9-10 - 500mg sust


----------



## forman (Jan 31, 2012)

deca only will just give you dick issue!!!


----------



## woods78 (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree with throwing test in there, just add a small amount of test.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 1, 2012)

Test is a must.


----------



## taskoo (Feb 2, 2012)

forman said:


> deca only will just give you dick issue!!!



Affects people different, not everybody gets the floppy dick


----------



## edgar15 (Feb 3, 2012)

I like Deca with some Test! And like taskoo says, not everyone gets the deca-dick, I'd never run Deca on its own though.


----------



## flvflv (Feb 4, 2012)

I'd go with test, but I'm not sure if I can get it. Is the Anavar worth the time with a deca only cycle?


----------



## flvflv (Feb 6, 2012)

Do I need any clomid if running only deca and anavar? Guys?


----------



## freddie (Feb 7, 2012)

flvflv said:


> Do I need any clomid if running only deca and anavar? Guys?



absolutely!


----------



## flvflv (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks buddies, great advice


----------



## nickynik (Feb 9, 2012)

IMO,deca-only cycle would be excellent for first time use. The gains/side effects ratio is unbeatable , and about the floppy dick..it happens to some, but not all.


----------



## army001 (Feb 13, 2012)

Buddy, a body without testosterone is a poorly operating body. 
Is the key to proper function of nervous system, immune system, reproductive system, digestive system, and basically every working function in the body.


----------



## highrich (Feb 14, 2012)

army001 said:


> Buddy, a body without testosterone is a poorly operating body.
> Is the key to proper function of nervous system, immune system, reproductive system, digestive system, and basically every working function in the body.



I agree, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## flvflv (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for everything guys!!


----------

